
Supporting Family/Friend's businesses instead of celebrities or corps - ghaydarov
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6338480654367416320
======
hkmurakami
I mean that's basically what the original incarnation of angel investing
(before it was institutionalize by funds and super angels) was about.

You'll still find people who only invest in friends' startups.

